# X990/MaxaBeam shots



## FalconFX (Nov 3, 2002)

Okay, this is my first attempt at a beamshot, and needless to say, the outside shots turned out to be nothing more than black specs... I'll try some other time to catch the beams at night in nightframing mode from my digital camera. But otherwise, this is what I've got so far:

X990 Picture: Light and Carrying Case







MaxaBeam Picture: Dusty, needs some brushing






Both Lights:






Beamshot comparison: X990 on the left, MaxaBeam on the right: 






Unfortunately, these shots don't do the Maxabeam justice, because if you would've seen the pictures from out in the dark, this light just lit up an old barn over 1/2 mile away from the country road where I sprayed the light. I swear if people were standing at that barn in the light, they would've figured it was daylight. The X990 barely reaches the barn, but the light was so dispersed by that length that it was hard to even notice. It was much better at lighting up the entire road, though, and a much better close range light than the MaxaBeam.


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 3, 2002)

In essense, if you want to get a good idea of how well this guy throws, take this picture/ad literally for what it is: you can light up something as far as a mile away...


----------



## Nerd (Nov 4, 2002)

just how heavy is the MB?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2002)

According to this pdf file  3.2 lbs.


----------



## Kenshiro (Nov 4, 2002)

Actually Bart,
That's without the battery.
With the battery it's 8.8 lbs.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks for 'enlightening" me...





Still, a *great* light though...


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Nov 4, 2002)

On the upper pictures, is the Maxabeam sitting on a charger or is it really that big?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2002)

I think it is that big...
If you look at the ad pic , you can see the coiled cord running into darkness... This should be the power supply IMHO...


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 4, 2002)

On the Maxabeam picture, the MB is sitting on its trickle charger... Sorry about not making that clearer... Fully charged and with the battery, it is about 9 pounds.


----------



## K-T (Nov 4, 2002)

Oh my



, look at that MB hotspot. That is impressive. I think the MB has the most impressive hotspot/tightly focused beam I have ever seen (as far only on their webpage). Nevertheless it is just too large for my needs. But we are not talking size here.


----------



## Chris M. (Nov 4, 2002)

You have no idea how much I`d love a Maxabeam. So, I don`t really need such a thing, but damn - look at that pencil thin beam. If I had a boat I`d like to be able to light it up from a mile away! As it is, a Maxabeam with MBA-3000 full diffusion filter would make a kick-*** work area-light





I am very envious of you, sir



Thanks for the photos, great to see!

.

One day........


----------



## Size15's (Nov 4, 2002)

Yes thanks for the photos!

I too have always wanted a MaxaBeam.

Because "nobody" has a NightHunter, it doesn't seem real.

At the SS2002, I got my first try of the MaxaBeam. It was almost flat battery and really heavy.

Still, I want one.

Al


----------



## bmsmith (Nov 4, 2002)

Drool ~~~~~~~


----------



## K-T (Nov 5, 2002)

I would love to see the Nighthunter, too. This could get my attention even more than the MB. 

Klaus.


----------



## Alan (Nov 5, 2002)

Klaus, I think you mean Nighthunter II which is much smaller and very carriable than Nighthunter.

I'm waiting for its review from Mr. Ted Bear.

Alan


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 5, 2002)

With an insane 1/2 degree beam divergence, I'm waiting for some availability... This is the only thing that would make my bank account mysteriously make a double-dip...


----------



## K-T (Nov 5, 2002)

Alan, you were right, I meant the NH II, isn't that one supposed to be compareable with MB and simillar?

Klaus.


----------



## Kenshiro (Nov 5, 2002)

Actually K-T,
The light that is "comparable" to the MB is the original nighthunter.

It is about the same size and bulk as the MB, and also has same form factor (lantern-type).

The Nighthunter II is actually MUCH smaller and lighter. It also has a form factor of a "normal" flashlight. However, it is NOT as bright, nor is it as focusable (specs are not always entirely accurate!)
ALSO, don't let the picture on Xenonics site mislead you. The Nighthunter II is quite large still. The hands in the picture probably belong to someone who has very large ones. The diameter of the body is actually about 2.5", which makes the BODY of the Nighthunter II as thick as the HEAD of a Maglite!


----------



## Nerd (Nov 5, 2002)

I can't find a functioning page to show the night hunter. Can some one direct me to some webpage with pictures?


----------



## Kenshiro (Nov 5, 2002)

Hey Nerd,
Try this link:

http://www.xenonics.com/Products/products.html


----------



## K-T (Nov 6, 2002)

Kenshiro,

thanks for these interesting informations. Even though the NH II might be bigger than a normal flashlight, I like that shape more than for example the X990.

I won't ask any further questions on the NH II but wait for the monster-flashlight-HID test you guys are working on. Hopefully the NH II will be in it, too. 

Klaus.


----------



## Nerd (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks Kenshiro. The guy holding the nighthunter 2 sure has bIIIIIIIG hands...

I still don't understand how can anyone squeeze in 14.4 volts 4.1 AH NiMH battery in such a small package, even tho the diameter is that of a Mag D size head...


----------



## Kenshiro (Nov 6, 2002)

Klaus,

Let's just say that, 
"Hopes do come true".....







Nerd, if you use 4/3 A cells in a "group" configuration (think Tigerlight), it is possible. Plus, remember. The body is actually 1/2" THICKER than a Maglite head! That gives a lot more room.


----------



## K-T (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## James S (Nov 9, 2002)

Just watching Jurassic Park on TV this evening as I solder some test satcure circuits together for a AAA light to use up dead batteries and I notice that when the young girl pulls out a flashlight to shine in the tyrannosaurus eyes, it's a Maxabeam! When you get to see the beam up close it has a very big dead spot in the middle which makes me think it was made up with a smaller, non HID bulb for filming closeup, but the body is a maxabeam alright.

-James


----------



## Chris M. (Nov 10, 2002)

Yeah, that`s a Maxabeam alright- stock bulb and all. Because of the huge smooth reflector, it doesn`t do so well at really close distances. It`s built to shine for miles, not inches- so at that point the beam isn`t fully formed.

Unfortunately in its widest setting, where it _is_ meant to be used close-up, there`s a nasty big Maglite hole there too. Which is a real shame. They do make a "beamshaper" though, which smooths it out and almost eliminates the hole, for close to medium ranges.


----------



## car guy (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey Falconfx,

I noticed that you have a maxa beam. Have you ever compared it to a nighthunter or heard about how they compare? I am thinking about getting one but dont know what to get. Xenonics claims they have no black hole in the middle. Maxa beam says they have a millitary test that shows that the maxa beam is alot brighter and longer range than the nighthunter. I do not know who to believe. Can you shed some light for me.

Thank You
Eric


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 13, 2002)

Eric,

I don't own a Nighthunter, but I've used it before, especially where I used it midsummer last year to try to shine a beam ~2 miles across a valley (Yosemite National Park, CA)... From that experience, the Maxabeam has a tighter focus and throws longer than the Nighthunter. The Nighthunter has a larger beam, and although its throw is by no means weak, it's not as far as the Maxabeam. This, from my friends who are parked a mile behind on another vista point watching the lights hit the valley floor and across to Half Dome. We were walkie-talkie'n the whole time, and they all agreed they can see the Maxabeam was brighter than the Nighthunter at the end of its spot. 

In situations like this, where you absolutely want the farthest throw you can possibly get, the Maxabeam should win. I'm not that irritated about the "black hole" the MB puts out, and usually, I never use it as a floodlight anyways (that's reserved for the X990). In its tightest focus, you can't see much of a black hole in the MB anyways... Another thing to consider might be cost. But since the NH isn't mine, and my uncle won it at a fair contest, he doesn't know the price either. The MB can be had for around $1800. 

The NH is more weatherproof than the MB, simply by design and materials. When I'm in the rain with the MB, I constantly worry about the metal battery contacts at the bottom of the light. I didn't check for a battery contact on the NH, so I can't tell you anything about that there... 

Your best bet right now, if you're still unsure, is to wait for the review coming up. I'm sure it'll "shed the light" on this subject. I can see why the review's taking awhile, since even when I tried to capture pictures with this guy and the X990, it's next to impossible to capture the light while at it's best, and although I haven't tried it with my SLR camera, I tried it with my FC707 and the night pictures didn't pan out at all... The nightframing shots look like those old footages of the Gulf War, but that's basically it... So be patient and these guys will hopefully put up some great beamshots of these lights...


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 13, 2002)

Oh, and just on a little addition...

The nightframing shots I took with my digicam:

X990 beam shot into the sky:






MaxaBeam beam shot into the sky:






With a normal shot, the beam didn't show up at all, but with the night shot, you can clearly see how razor thin an MB's beam is compared to the X990...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2002)

Woohoo! Impressive pix FalconFX,




How would the NightHunter's (wich one?), beam fit in ? closer to the X990 or to the MB?

Can't wait to see the big shootout from Kenshiro and Jeff. This is the stuff dreams are made off...


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Nov 14, 2002)

heh heh heh....
Kenshiro and I were "practicing tonight"


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2002)




----------



## FalconFX (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey MTB,

What light is that in the picture? 

X990?


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 14, 2002)

Bart, the NightHunter (original, not EXT or II) will be closer to the MaxaBeam one, although it doesn't have as tight a focus as the MB nor the same throw...


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 14, 2002)

Eric,

I have no idea about a demo or used Maxabeam, unless someone is willing to sell one to you. I bought mine new, and usually for something this up there in price, it'll be hard to find used ones for sale. 

My best guess is to call or e-mail the individual distributors to see if they have any, but I'm pretty much clueless as to where to get a used one...

Choua


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks FalconFX.


----------



## car guy (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey FalconFx,

Do you know where I could buy a used or demo Maxa Beam?

Thank You
Eric


----------



## poalcat (Nov 16, 2002)

How much does the X990 weigh, with the battery?


----------



## Chris M. (Nov 16, 2002)

I saw the Maxabeams in Sphere. Yes, you know what`s coming next.....











Looks like they had diving enclosures made for them, and had masks fitted to the fronts in some scenes to reduce the intensity or something. Either that or it`s an optical effect resulting from the water, but I doubt it.
I`ve never heard of a diving version Maxabeam before seeing that movie, so those waterproof housings must have been produced especially.


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 16, 2002)

I'll say... Dunk a current MaxaBeam underwater and you can basically kiss your investment goodbye. I'm pretty sure that the enclosing is made by the film studio, since I've never seen Peak Beam Systems offer an underwater diving MB, or any accessories towards it. 

Remember that the light, once turned on, jump into a "battery saver" mode, and you can activate 3 different beam intensities with the switch. I'm pretty sure they left it at "battery saver" mode, its lowest CP output (which isn't low by any means).


----------



## LEDagent (Nov 16, 2002)

For those of you that own (or at least have physical contact with) any of these HID lights, can you possibly throw out some rough, ball-park estimate prices for these lights?

The only light i know for sure is the X990. Is the NightHunter the same price as the Maxabeam?


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 16, 2002)

Plasma Beam sells for over $3200. MaxaBeam sells for $1800+. KumKang, I've seen once online selling for $2200 (forgot exactly what model it was). Long Arm is around $1900. Or, if you feel lucky, you can go for one of these for $7000: http://skyblasters.com/. The Nighthunter, I heard from a distributor in San Fran for $2500, but you're better off calling Xenonics for a new quote. KumKang HID is ~$570. That's about all the pricing I know for now...


----------



## LEDagent (Nov 16, 2002)

You mentioned that the KumKang HID is ~$570. Is that the same KumKang used in the review with the Eyefryer, the one that can be adjusted to spot or flood?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2002)

Maxabeam freaks ought to take a look at the science fiction movie *"Sphere"* with Dustin Hoffman and Sharon Stone...

Just saw a shot with *4 Maxabeams* at the same time.












edit: not sure anymore...



the reflector seems to be a little small.


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 17, 2002)

X990 weighs approximately 8lbs with battery fully charged. or about 3lbs without battery. give or take 1/2lbs. at least that's what it feels like in my hands. shameful that i don't have a scale lying around. will try to look for specific specs...


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 17, 2002)

Yep... Ted and Kenshiro can probably chime in more on that...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by Bart.:
> *edit: not sure anymore...
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Hey, thanks for the info guys.



Nice pics Chris, gives me a chance to take a better look.


----------



## Kenshiro (Nov 17, 2002)

FalconFX,
You got the numbers mixed up.
The price of the KumKang is $750.
NOT $570.


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 17, 2002)

Ah well, at least I had all 3 digits right.





Good 'ol dyslexia!


----------



## e=mc² (Nov 17, 2002)

Well, my nephew has dyslexia, and my sister-in-law (his mom) joined D.A.M., Mothers Against Dyslexia

....sorry, couldn't resist





Ed


----------



## flashfan (Nov 17, 2002)

Huh?


----------



## LEDagent (Nov 17, 2002)

yeah...huh? dog..do you mean God? haha!

ANYWAY....i was just wondering what the Maxabeam looks like with a wide focus. People have said that there is a black hole present in wide focus.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Nov 17, 2002)

3 weeks guys... and then the story will be told. Actually, Kensiro and I were talking about Thansgiving but I think we will be doing the family thing, so the first weekend in December.

Here's the lineup:
Xenoics (2 models)
Reva International (2 models)
Mega Ray
McCulloch X990
MaxaBeam
KumKang

Missing is the Beast which won't be ready till ???


----------



## Eric S (Nov 17, 2002)

How about throwing in an LSI 3800 just to show how much more supeior these beast are to the best 100w halogen spotlight!
Eric


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 17, 2002)

To partially answer your question LEDagent, here's what it looks like with a wide beam focus, with no altercations done to the picture:





You can clearly see the initial indentations of a black hole in the middle...

I'll spray it at a 100ft target w/wide focus sometime later...


----------



## LEDagent (Nov 17, 2002)

Thanks FlaconFX for the pic. Wow...that must look very distracting!

Mr. Ted Bear, you guys seem to be doing alot of field work. I live in southern California, San Diego to be exact. I would like to know if you'd allow any CPF members to join you in some of your field tests?


----------



## Darell (Nov 18, 2002)

It's comments like Ed's that make me wonder if there really is a dog.

Yeah, yeah. Spank me.


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 18, 2002)

car guy,

of those 5 you've listed, i only had one experience using the long arm, but the only definitive thing i got out of using that guy for a short period of time (only a couple of hours before the battery died out) was that the maxabeam had a tighter focus than the long arm. i didn't get a chance to spread the beams out or judge distances or measure brightness (both looked like the same in brightness, as both were rated at 6mil cp, i believe). but as for the others, i have no idea, and although spec sheets will give you a general idea, i've learned to take specs with a grain of salt... 

ken and ted are working on testing those guys right now. they'd be your best opinion as far as comparisons are concerned on these light-sabers. i know i'll be prancing for the review when it comes out.


----------



## Dizney (Nov 18, 2002)

LED Agent,

The Nighthunter goes for $2,800 and the Nighthunter II is $1,900. If you look at the image of the NH II on Xenonics' website http://www.xenonics.com it's difficult to tell how big the light actually is. At 16 1/4" in length with a 3 1/2" diameter bezel and 2 1/2" body diameter, the NH II is not small but it sure is BRIGHT.


----------



## car guy (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey FalconFx,

How does the Maxa Beam compare to the Long Arm,the Beast, Mega Ray ,KumKang and Revas 2 models in terms of light output and throw?

Thank You
Eric


----------



## ElektroLumens (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey, just dropping in on your discussion here. Totally fascinating! Makes the LED flashlights seem like little Tinkertoys!






Now I'm going to have to start making HID lights!





Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 19, 2002)

Imagine sticking four 500 watt halogen bulbs, in cubical fashion, inside a maxabeam-like precision reflector, and getting a 10 mile laser beam that can be seen from space! Of course, you'll probably need the fire department standing by (or a waterhose handy) to put out the fire generated by that much heat...


----------



## car guy (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey FalconFx,

I checked out mega ray and it is too much the kumkang I found out is more of a flood spotlight than a long thrower and I know the plasma beam is too much. What I really want to know is how the long arm compared to your maxa beam as far as brightness and long throw cause I could afford the 1800 model and you said you have tested the long arm. I talked to craig at long arm and he told me that his product took the coast guard contract and beat out the maxa beam. He was confident that it would shine as far as the maxa beam. What do you think cause I want to buy one of these 2 lights.

Thank You
Eric


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey Eric,

All I can tell you is that the MaxaBeam has a tigher focus than the Long Arm. As far as brightness goes, I couldn't tell the difference that night between the two. When I pointed both of them towards the sky, they were both literally lightsabers. The only difference is that the MaxaBeam had a thinner beam. Now whether that translated into a longer throw, I'm not sure, but I think if you had similar outputs of light on both models, but one model can keep its beam tighter, that model should throw longer. 

I had both lights while at Juniper Lake in Lassen National Park (CA), and I can literally shine both lights across the lake onto the other side of the shore. That lake's about 1/2-3/4 of a mile across, and both lights carried over quite well. I didn't have binoculars, so I couldn't make a judgment call as to how bright the beams were at the other side of the lake, but from sight, it's just about the same. At the best focus, I didn't notice any beam misshapes or discolorations, nor did I notice any more brightness in either one of them. To me, I considered it a draw, save for that the MB had a thinner beam, and that the LA had better weatherproofing. 

Remember, I only had one night to play with it, and for all intents and purposes, I came away that night still favoring my MaxaBeam over the Long Arm, quite simply because of the tighter beam focus. If you remember the photos of the MB that were taken, think of the Long Arm as a 50%-75% larger beam of that picture, and you can get an idea of the beam size of the LA. It's still a tightly focused beam, but not as small as the MBs.

I'll say this: The Long Arm is excellent if you need it to get wet or are intending to use it heavily in rain, sleet, or snow, or if you happen to drop it in a river or shallow lake, it will survive... The MaxaBeam can take a heavy rain or drop in snow, but drop it in a river or lake and you'll have to wait until it dries... The Long Arm feels better in the hand as a flashlight type of setting, but loses the ability to use multiple batteries (I believe, don't quote me on this). The MB is limited by its cord driven from its battery, but at the same time, can interchange batteries. 

I'd say if you can't decide between the two of them, then go by price. And if price is very similar, go with the priority of need in terms of weather conditions, and if that doesn't matter, then evaluate the costs of lamp replacements and accessories, and if all else fails, then pick the MaxaBeam... I think either way, you won't be disappointed... 

Hope that helps,
Choua

PS: I just realized this, but I didn't check to see if the Long Arm had any type of focusing ability... IF IT DOES NOT, then definately go for the MaxaBeam.


----------



## Kenshiro (Nov 20, 2002)

Eric S,
Do you have an RC-3800 that you can lend me?


----------



## car guy (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey FalconFx,

Thank you for your info. I think what I will do is order both and return one after testing. The Long Arm 1800 is the new model that is not an underwater light but has the same lamp so brightness is the same, it is only $995 so the Maxa Beam is going to have to be better for me to keep the Maxa Beam however the Long Arm is not adjustable but I have a Vector 3 million cp for spotlighting. Tell me what you think and check out the Long Arm 1800 at www.revainternational.com

Thank You
Eric


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 20, 2002)

Car Guy,

If you can get both of them, and the dealer allows you to send them back for a refund, then by all means, check out both. 

I'm waiting for an e-mail from Reva for specs for the RI1800, but the only thing I'm thinking is different (in a way that would greatly affect its performance) is its battery pack. Having the same lamp and reflector assembly should be great, but probably at a reduced runtime or lower brightness due to a different/smaller battery. 

You'll never know until you try it though, and at about half the MB's cost, it's worth a try...


----------



## car guy (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey FalconFx,

I talked to Craig at Reva and he told me the brightness was the same on both lights.

Thank You
Eric


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 20, 2002)

Hmm... Okay. So I'm guessing the only reason why there's such a huge price difference is because of body design only? 

I'll have to wait and see then... But certainly, if it's the exact same brightness, the RI1800 is definately more worth it than the RI2400, unless you need it for shallow diving or extreme weather conditions... 

When you get both of those, you'll have to tell me which one's better then. But if it truely does perform like the RI2400, then at ~$1000, it's worth it, and a better price and deal overall than the MaxaBeam.


----------



## car guy (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey FalconFx,

The reason the 2400 is more expensive is that it is waterproof to 330 ft and it is much more durable can be dropped out of cars and still operate, it comes with more accessories and batteries can be charged quicker pluse you can have a spare battery, it is made out of a more expensive material and it is more compact. These are the reasons that it is more expensive. But for me the brightness is the main thing and that is quite a price difference. I will let you know what I think when I get them. Do you know the wattage of the light in either of the long arms?
You really think that the long arm can throw as far as the maxa beam?

Thank You
Eric


----------



## DavidW (Nov 21, 2002)

If possible, I'd like the UKE Light Cannon thrown in the beam shots.


----------



## Alan (Nov 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by poalcat:
> *How much does the X990 weigh, with the battery?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">It's 6 lbs w battery. 

Alan


----------



## Kenshiro (Nov 21, 2002)

DavidW,

We tried the LC100 in the initial beam shots(when we were doing the Goncz comaprisons), and guess what?
THE PHOTO CAME OUT COMPLETELY BLACK.

The Light Cannon's beam is simply too diffused to reach 100 yrds.
At 100 yrds, the LC100 was dimmer even than the Mag 6D.
That's why the light cannon was absent from our test.

If you remember my Fa&Mi posts long time ago, I did post a photo of the LC100 with the Fa&Mis and the SF M6. The plain fact is that the light output is simply not in this league. My guess would be 300~350 lumens for the output of the LC100. But you have a REALLY diffuse beam.
Remember, the LC100 is great at what it does -- throw a nice even beam with a high color temp. and runs for a long time --, but it is not anything near the caliber of these "Superlights".


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah, the LC100 wouldn't even show up in terms of throw against these guys. The LC100 would lose to just about any decent (500,000+CP) spotlight. It's just not a spotlight, per say. It's a general area light, and comparing this guy to the likes of MBs and NHs would be like comparing apples to whales... 

Car Guy,

In my opinion, I don't think the Long Arm (either models) will throw a beam as well or longer as a MaxaBeam. My reasoning is, I feel the tighter the beam focus is, the brighter and longer the beam will carry, especially when both beams are pegged at 6Million CP... So far, I haven't seen any other searchlights that can focus a beam to the tightness of a MaxaBeam's...


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey FalconFx,

I have the maxa beam and the long arm r1800 coming. I hope that the long arm is very close to the same performance because it is $700 cheaper and that is alot. I will let you know when I get them and test them.

Thank You
Eric


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 22, 2002)

Cool. Thanks Eric. I'm pretty sure you won't be disappointed with keeping either light. I'm very interested in seeing your review! 

Choua


----------



## LEDagent (Nov 22, 2002)

MAN! Where are you guys getting the money to finance all these lights...at the SAME TIME!

Anyway, car guy, i am very anxious to hear your review because the Long Arm and Maxa Beam are the two that i have been eyeing. FalconFX said that the X990 and KumKang do not have a tight enoegh beam to match the Maxabeam. If i'm gonna spend 2 grand on a light, i don't want it to be an area light...i want it to be a TRUE portable spotlight. 

I wonder if the Long ARM r1800 (lantern style) has the same beam angle as the original Long Arm. THe original Long Arm has a very interesting design! It's specs say that it can provide up to 2 hours of light...i don't think the Maxabeam can do that. 

ANyway...i'm anxious for your review. WHen are they comming in?


----------



## car guy (Nov 23, 2002)

Hey Laurence,

They should be at my door by the end of next week probably Friday Nov 29

I will let you guys know what I think

I do not have any equipment to measure the lights with so it will have to be with my eyes and maybe a pair of binaculars.

Thank You
Eric


----------



## car guy (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey FalconFx,

I was reading the maxa beam owners manual on the internet and am a little confused. It says when you turn on the light it is in high power mode for 3 seconds and then goes to normal mode. I would want it to stay in high power mode but I looked through the manual and you can switch the start up mode to battery saver or strobe but not high power? Also when you start up and switch to high power it says in the manual it will go to high power momentarily when you rock the switch to the right but when the switch is released it will go back to normal mode. How can you leave it in high power mode? Also how do you activate strobe mode?

Thank You,
Eric


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 27, 2002)

Car Guy,

To activate the strobe mode:

While the light is on,
1) Press and HOLD the red power button,
2) Rock the throttle to the left once to activate strobe mode,
3) Release the red power button...

Next time you turn on the light, after it goes into dimmer mode, rock the throttle to the left and you should go into strobe mode...

As for the high power mode, there is a way to program it so that it will stay in high power. 
The downloadable manual from Peak Beam Systems also shows how it can be done. But in short:

While the light is on, 
1) Press and HOLD the red power button,
2) Rock the throttle switch to the right to activate high beam,
3) Let go of the red power button...

Next time you start your light up again, it should go into dimmer mode after 3 or so seconds. Rock the switch to go into high power mode, and NOW it should stay in high power mode...

It's been ages since I've read the manual, so I'm going with what I know from use off the top of my head...


----------



## car guy (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks FalconFx

Eric


----------



## car guy (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey FalconFx,

As you know I have elected to keep the Maxa Beam. It is a great light and can throw a long beam. However it will not stay in high power mode after I did what you told me that was also in the manual. What it does is goes into high power and stays there for about 16 seconds and then returns to normal power. Is there any way to keep it in high power without holding the left rocker switch?

Thank You,
Eric


----------



## Chris M. (Dec 7, 2002)

Nope. At least, not from what I`ve read over and over in the PDF of the owner`s manual that I downloaded. It can be set up to stay for a short while, or pulse to full mometarily, but it won`t stay up by itsself. Apparently it shortens the lamp life a little bit, not to mention drianing the battery down a lot faster.

Duck tape perhaps?






Tell me, is the motorized focussing mechanism as smooth and fantastic as I dream it is? Nah, maybe not - I`ll wait till I have one in my hands and see for myself





One day....keep dreaming hard enough and it _will_ come true.....


----------



## FalconFX (Dec 7, 2002)

Hi Car Guy,

Unfortunately, I don't have any idea whether or not the switch can be set to where it would stay in high power mode permanently. Nor does the manual give you any perspective in allowing for a permanent high power mode. I'm assuming it's a feature that's only used in search and rescue sweeps where absolute brightest light is needed only in short bursts of time. 

Of course, if you leave it in high power mode, it will drain the battery in like 30 minutes... A runtime that's definately runnin' away, compared to normal and battery saver. 

I'm glad you liked the MaxaBeam. Like I said before, if you think both of the lights were equal, go with the MaxaBeam... Of course, from your description, it seems the MaxaBeam has no equal in this test. Sort'a wished I could've gone down to LA to check out the test rig with Ken and Ted, but that would mean startin' drivin' now like a mad man from San Fran, and that ain't gonna happen...


----------



## FalconFX (Dec 7, 2002)

ChrisM,

The motorized focusing is SMOOTH... When I say smooth, I mean it seems like it's out of the movies smooth, literally... 

You start from ultra-wide mode, click the throttle, and it takes about 3-4 seconds to get to spot mode, but within that 3-4 seconds of transition is the best "rings of lights uniting to destroy" beam convergence I've seen anywhere on any light, period... 

Car Guy and anyone else who owns one can also tell you that...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 7, 2002)

Car guy, you did'nt go into much detail on the
shortcomings of the Long Arm R1800 product to
the MB.
I last read where you thought the MaxaBeam will have to have substantial gains over the LA 1800 for another 700 dollars.
I take it.....it did. I'd enjoy your comments.
Thanks, Scott


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 7, 2002)

Sorry about that Car guy, I just seen the post
on your comparison. I should have looked a little
harder




Thanks


----------



## Chris M. (Dec 8, 2002)

Mmmmmm....maaaaxabeeeammmm......uhhhhh huuhh hh...

*ahem*, sorry, um, where was I?


----------



## car guy (Dec 9, 2002)

To All,

The Maxa Beam definitely rules. My dad and I were messing around with his friend across the lake which is probably 3/4 mile or more and I shined the maxa beam at his house in spot mode in full power. It was a tight clean beam all the way across the lake very impressive. I needed binoculars to see what I was lighting up, but with binoculars I could see things pretty clearly very impressive. My dad called him up and he said that the dog was barking and cat was running around he did not know what was going, on, he asked my dad if he got a new toy. The Long Arm could not even shine close to this.

Thank You,
Eric


----------



## car guy (Dec 9, 2002)

FalconFx,

I will ask you this because you have both lights. How much further can the Maxa Beam throw a beam then the X990? If the MB can illuminate an object 1-1.5 miles away depending on conditions how far would you say the X990 can throw a tight beam and illuminate an object? Obviously the X990 works as a better floodlight than the MB. Is the X990 more like a Vector 3 million cp only twice as bright and also has the ability to throw like the MB? Please give me your opinion I am just curious how it compares. Maybe I could save some money.

Thank You
Eric


----------



## FalconFX (Dec 9, 2002)

Car Guy,

Up to about 1000 feet away, the X990 throws as well as the Maxabeam. Granted the hotspot is a whole lot wider for the X990 than the MB, but both lights reach a target perfectly fine, and illuminate it pretty well... I'd venture to say someone reading a newspaper 1000 feet away would probably get blinded by both lights. From Ken and Ted's pictures, the X990 is a little more than 2X as bright as the 3Mil CP Vector. 

1/2 mile away is when I consider the X990 to be at its absolute limit. I think here, the MB dominates in distance and brightness. In fact, I think you can barely read a newspaper anymore with the X990 light at 1/2 mile away. 

The picture (or once was there) on my signature indicates the MaxaBeam throwing a smooth beam of light at a barn that's about 1/2 mile away. The X990 barely reaches it (it still illuminated the barn, from eyesight, but barely). 

If you're asking how much farther the MB's beam can throw compared to the X990, then I'm going to say well over 3 miles farther. I threw an MB beam 2 miles across Yosemite Valley, and I'm pretty confident the X990 can't come close to doing the same thing. It couldn't reach Half Dome from 2 miles away at all, while the MaxaBeam definately had a white spot right on the mountainside... The only time I remembered when the MaxaBeam faded into the night sky was when I tried to shine it onto the mountain ranges 20+ miles across Yosemite Valley and beyond Touloumne Valley... 

To give you a clearer idea of how far the MaxaBeam can throw... See that gal sitting on that rock? That's where Glacier Point is. From there to Half Dome is about 2 miles. The Maxabeam carried all the way across and spotted the front side of Half Dome quite clearly that night... The X990 didn't even come close... I am not joking. That's how far it carried... 





I'd say, if you're going to use a powerful light to do some viewing, but don't need a light that can carry for 2 miles or more, go with the X990, because it's just as bright at close range, and it's 75% cheaper than the MB. But if you absolutely need the range of throw, then keep the MB...


----------



## car guy (Dec 14, 2002)

Hey FalconFx,

Can you modify the X990 for a longer throw?
Can you put a higher wattagae bulb in the X990?

Thank You,
Eric


----------



## FalconFX (Dec 14, 2002)

Nope... At least I don't think so. I tried to push the head back to turn the bezel even further in, but the threads aren't long enough, and the focus of the beam left something else to be desired. 

I think either Ken or Ted Bear or someone else also tried to bore more threads or tried to get the X990 to turn its head bezel and focus tigher, but didn't want to bust anything. 

I don't know about putting in a higher wattage HID LA inside the X990. Certainly, you're limited by its battery pack power delivery, and HIDs are so finicky with their power consumption that I wouldn't dare touch that bulb with a 20 foot screwdriver unless it actually died on me and needed replacement. Plus, a higher power LA wouldn't do much unless you're able to focus the bezel more, and that's a major hurdle in the first place. 

At $500, I just don't feel comfortable tweaking with it like my other mods...


----------



## sharkeeper (Dec 16, 2002)

I want one of those Maxabeams! $1800? I think it's worth it after looking at some of the shots...

One question though. How much HEAT does it throw? I have a double bulb Vector (3M CP rated, probably 300k in real life) and it's a heat cannon! Last summer I was shining through a screen (black plastic screen at that!) to attract European Hornets (long story--don't ask!) and the damn screen started smoking after a few sec! That's HOT!

Cheers!


----------



## FalconFX (Dec 16, 2002)

sharkeeper,

I've burned some plastic cups in the past with my Maxabeam, literally (although not intentionally). Turned it on, accidentally left it on the picnic bench (when my friends and I were camping), and the heat was so intense that it melted a stack of plastic cups right next to it. 

It can get very hot when it's left on. Because it's a gas arc, and not filament based, it's not going to be as hot as, say a 500 watt halogen bulb, but when you shine it in your face, you'll feel the burn... To give you some sort of comparison, if you have a SureFire M6, the M6 would feel hotter shining in your face than the MaxaBeam would...


----------



## sharkeeper (Dec 17, 2002)

What about UV emission? I guess the lens takes care of most of it. I'm familiar with the hazards of running an unshielded arc lamp! (they can burn skin in seconds and it's a nasty form of sunburn)

I've watched the video of the maxabeam in action from their website where they use a longwave uv filter. That would be scary to use in a hotel room!

Cheers!


----------



## FalconFX (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm not too sure about UV emissions, and I don't have a clue as to how much UV is actually generated. Emailin' Peak Beam Systems is probably the best way to find out.


----------



## Mike Painter (Dec 27, 2002)

Nobody's talked about being at the other end of one of these lights. The longarm site reminded me of a night out in the country last spring.
I got hit by a light on a helicopter so far away that I could not hear it. My first thought was that it was a *very* close lightening strike and I started counting to see how close. Interesting.


----------



## LEDagent (Dec 27, 2002)

Mike...a helicoptor...or a U.F.O???


----------



## Mike Painter (Dec 28, 2002)

No, NO, not a UFO. That's crazy.
Next you'll be asking about the time I lost getting back home, my stopped watch, the scar on my neck and the way the dogs acted when I woke up the next day.


----------



## LEDagent (Dec 29, 2002)

Look familiar Mike???












P.S. Hey if this really happened...i'm sorry i'm only teasin' ya. Please don't send them to get me because i'm way off topic.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by car guy:
> *Hey FalconFx,
> 
> <snip> Is there any way to keep it in high power without holding the left rocker switch?
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 30, 2002)

I suspect not. Notice how bright the arc lamp is *after* you shut the lamp down when running at high power. I expect MB limits the time on high to prevent melting the envelope.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 9, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*FalconFX said:*
In essense, if you want to get a good idea of how well this guy throws, take this picture/ad literally for what it is: you can light up something as far as a mile away... 

<img src="http://www.teamone-dss.com/immagini/maxa01.jpg" alt=" - " /> 

[/ QUOTE ]
fyi-
I see at the Peakbeam / Maxabeam site they have added a caption to that photo claiming the distance to be "only" 3/4's of a mile...(I'm still impressed..) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## FalconFX (Mar 9, 2003)

But if you notice, that spot can travel much farther than the boat or object that they've illuminated on that picture. 

Kenshiro had some 1500 yard pics (3/4 mile) and in those shots, the MaxaBeam was still quite bright and quite focused to where it could've gone out even farther. 

As I've mentioned before, if you've gone to Yosemite National Park and have seen Half Dome from Glacier Point lookout, that's basically how far the MB can throw... The beam can easily reach the valley floor from Glacier Point, almost 4000 feet up...


----------



## Finbar (Apr 5, 2005)

This is the thread I mentioned in PeakBeam1's thread.

A few quotes from this thread:

"...it seems the MaxaBeam has no equal in this test."

"The only time I remembered when the MaxaBeam faded into the night sky was when I tried to shine it into the mountain range 20 miles across Yosemite Valley and beyond Toulomine Valley...."

The MaxaBeam illuminated Half Dome at a range of 2 MILES! That is around 3.2 km! He thinks it can "easily" go 3 MILES! That is over 4.8 KM!

I also like that the MaxaBeam™ is trademarked. That means that they were awarded some form of protection from "copycats".

It is one thing to easily buy one unit of a product and reverse engineer it. It is entirely another thing to come up with an original idea "...staring at a blank canvass."

http://www.boycottmadeinchina.org

All My Best,
Fin


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 5, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Finbar said:* 
I also like that the MaxaBeam™ is trademarked. That means that they were awarded some form of protection from "copycats".


[/ QUOTE ] 

FWIW these are from dictionary.com :

trademark 
Abbr. TM A name, symbol, or other device identifying a product, officially registered and legally restricted to the use of the owner or manufacturer.

patent 
A grant made by a government that confers upon the creator of an invention the sole right to make, use, and sell that invention for a set period of time.

If I'm not mistaken that means the MaxaBeam *name* is protected, not the design.

-LT


----------



## Finbar (Apr 6, 2005)

I never said that the MaxaBeam is patented. I do not know if it is or not.

It is trademarked though. MaxaBeam™. So, this means that no one else can *copy* the MaxaBeam™ name.

I believe that I am correct in my original statement, 'That means that they were awarded some form of protection from "copycats."'

This means that no one else can "copycat" the MaxaBeam™ name.

All Me Best,
Fin


----------



## MaxaBaker (Apr 6, 2005)

I really don't think anyone is using the exact MaxaBeam name for a different light. Of course, people (myself included) are saying that the SuperNova is a MaxaBeam like clone, or clone, but not just saying something like, "the other MaxaBeam from China". Or something along those lines.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 6, 2005)

Finbar,

I've read a number of your posts and I believe I understand the intent of your words. However the comment . . .

[ QUOTE ]
*Finbar wrote:* 
I also like that the MaxaBeam™ is trademarked. That means that they were awarded some form of protection from "copycats". 

[/ QUOTE ] 

. . .followed by. . . 

[ QUOTE ]
*Finbar wrote:* 
It is one thing to easily buy one unit of a product and reverse engineer it. It is entirely another thing to come up with an original idea "...staring at a blank canvass."


[/ QUOTE ] 

. . . make it appear you are defending the product not the name. That is why I posted the definitions.

Of course YMMV.
-LT


----------



## Kirov (Apr 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*FalconFX said:*
Or, if you feel lucky, you can go for one of these for $7000: http://skyblasters.com/. KumKang HID is ~$570. That's about all the pricing I know for now... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I love expensive things, but the link you gave does not work.
Please Give it again......but a working one!!! Thanx!
Where is that KumKang I still cannot find it???

Thank You!


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 7, 2005)

Kirov,

This is a really old thread. It's not surprising that many of the links and photos aren't correct. I'm afraid you'll have to run a search to find the correct ones, if they even exist.

Good luck,
-LT


----------



## Kirov (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah You're right it is extremely old........from 2002
I didn't pay attention.....
Thanx for making a note of it!
Nevertheless I could not find anything about skyblasters...only some Dutch orchestra.....nothing against them but unfortunatelly they use musical instruments not Flashlights.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

